# CT's unbundled



## N70QW (May 10, 2011)

I have a question regarding CT's we did 2, 74177 abdomen/pelvis w contrast and also did 71260 thorax w/o contrast, I checked the CCI edits and also spoke to our radiologist and he stated they should not be bundled but I am getting a mutually exclusive edit on my claim and Medicare won't pay the 71260. Should I be using a modifier? I am new to CT billing so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## N70QW (May 11, 2011)

I think I may have figured out what the problem was using these codes, they are both with contrast and of course only one contrast procedure would be used, so I am going to try 71250, thorax without contrast.


----------

